# Snow log I just got done with



## maelawncare

Seems like a lot of people are very protective of their snow logs. So i thought i would be nice and share one I just got done with. Its not perfect, but I ran out ideas. So if you have any to make it better let me know.

It is a static pdf. Which means you can either print it to use with a pen. Or if you have a laptop/netbook in your truck just fill it out as you go. The dates do fill themselves in automatically. 

Now if only I can figure out a way to get this to work on my ipad


----------



## Lux Lawn

Looks good, I'm sure that there will be many guys that will use it.


----------



## cubanb343

That's nice of you to do that. A little more detailed than what i use, but you know how some customers are


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare

I like that, looks like you spent some time on it!


----------



## fireboy6413

Nice, actually very nice, would it be to much to ask if I could use this, This is pretty much what I have but made it in excel, not as pretty as yours


----------



## merrimacmill

maelawncare;1151917 said:


> Seems like a lot of people are very protective of their snow logs. So i thought i would be nice and share one I just got done with. Its not perfect, but I ran out ideas. So if you have any to make it better let me know.
> 
> It is a static pdf. Which means you can either print it to use with a pen. Or if you have a laptop/netbook in your truck just fill it out as you go. The dates do fill themselves in automatically.
> 
> Now if only I can figure out a way to get this to work on my ipad


This is great, thank you for making this. It is the bet one I've seen yet. One thing I noticed is for me the date box doesn't work. It won't let me type into it.

Looks great though


----------



## maelawncare

merrimacmill;1152026 said:


> This is great, thank you for making this. It is the bet one I've seen yet. One thing I noticed is for me the date box doesn't work. It won't let me type into it.
> 
> Looks great though


Thank you. Yes the date box is auto. It puts in todays date, which ever day that is. That way you dont have to put it in on every one. I might change that later, but for now i like it.

I only spent about 3 hrs on it. I just havent seen a decent one yet that had enough info on it and was easy to use.

Use it all you want. I dont mind, that is why i posted it. If you have any ideas to make it better just let me know.


----------



## NPMinc

looks good, very detailed. One suggestion though would be a little bit more room for notes like maybe another line. I always like to write in exactly where I did or didnt do what, example being "plowed and salted driveway, Shoveled and applied ice melt sidewalk and porch steps, etc or unable to plow mailbox area due to vehicle being in way" etc. That way its in writing exacttly what was or wasnt done at that time and why. I have found this to be useful in many way -one thats pops to mind was a customer called complaining that her driveway wasnt fully plowed and I was able to look at the log my driver turned in and tell her that there were several vehicles in her driveway at time of plowing so he was only able to reach parts of it. Lol although amusing I would also find it hard to explain "hell froze over" to a lawyer/judge/jury should one of these logs ever be called as evidence in a liabilty case etc. IMO it just kinda lowers the "officialness" of the form.


----------



## maelawncare

NPMinc;1153099 said:


> looks good, very detailed. One suggestion though would be a little bit more room for notes like maybe another line. I always like to write in exactly where I did or didnt do what, example being "plowed and salted driveway, Shoveled and applied ice melt sidewalk and porch steps, etc or unable to plow mailbox area due to vehicle being in way" etc. That way its in writing exacttly what was or wasnt done at that time and why. I have found this to be useful in many way -one thats pops to mind was a customer called complaining that her driveway wasnt fully plowed and I was able to look at the log my driver turned in and tell her that there were several vehicles in her driveway at time of plowing so he was only able to reach parts of it. Lol although amusing I would also find it hard to explain "hell froze over" to a lawyer/judge/jury should one of these logs ever be called as evidence in a liabilty case etc. IMO it just kinda lowers the "officialness" of the form.


Yea I ran out of ideas for "hell froze over" I didnt want to just leave it blank. So I updated and literally left it blank lol. I also added a second like for notes. So now you can have 2 full lines of text in the notes.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

maelawncare;1153351 said:


> Yea I ran out of ideas for "hell froze over" I didnt want to just leave it blank. So I updated and literally left it blank lol. I also added a second like for notes. So now you can have 2 full lines of text in the notes.


I like that! I love "Hell Froze Over"!

Thumbs Up You have my style down on that one lol!

Thanks for making one! I was about to make one because I have 2 trucks running now and I used to just take a note pad.... but my guys spell like 3rd graders and write like doctors! :laughing:

I'm going electronic next year to control my fleet from a dispatcher. We have GPS networked with a log that works like quickbooks and you can move around crews and vehicle info. It looks like it is going to be sweet. We have refurb'd tough books going in on ram mounts. The GPS is tracking the vehicles and recording so it works like a black box and the crew can write in customers if they get stopped doing driveways or walks and get another request. Printer/Credit reader combos are being hooked in as well so that we can do an electronic "work order (contract)" and take a card on file or insta-bill them.

I like your sheet as well I am going to add it to my first toughbook and see how it works. We will have the route window, Gps, IM (to dispatch/txt to me) window, and one for your form. If they don't use that form they don't get paid!.... Although I am taking "Hell Froze Over" and keeping it and adding a spot that you can select and fill in like you did on the second version, but have it be both left and right columns.

...Now to alter it... Add my logo... anndddd get five more toughbooks/ram mounts ussmileyflag


----------



## swtiih

nicely done


----------



## show-n-go

nice.. I am with merrimac on the dates.. I just used a little whote out and made copies.. Thank you very much for making this. the one i was using wan't near as nice as yours.


----------



## Triple L

its says you cant fill it in and save what you typed in... why is this, can you edit that?


----------



## AG09

Wow thats looks great. Much better than the one I created!


----------



## maelawncare

Triple L;1154504 said:


> its says you cant fill it in and save what you typed in... why is this, can you edit that?


Dont know what your problem is. But it works fine for me so far.


----------



## Advantage

Good job, I like it. One thing though-It doesn't make sense to me that the time out comes before time in.


----------



## peterng

nicely done !
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## quigleysiding

maelawncare;1155194 said:


> Dont know what your problem is. But it works fine for me so far.


Yea It won't let me save it after it's filled out. Says you can only print it. Nice job.


----------



## maelawncare

i do not know why it wont save for you. After i fill it out it saves just fine for me.


----------



## CHasselberger

Maelawncare, It saves for you because you created the document on your computer. Most PDF documents are read/write-only. Meaning you cannot save it unless you have a "full" version of Adobe. At least thats how I understand PDF documents to work. You would have to change it in the tool bar menu for other people to be able to save it. Then re-upload that version to the net. I think...


----------



## fortywinks

Wow,
I was feeling pretty proud of myself for my little excel log, but that is nice. Are you an ADOBE salesman because now I want to go out and buy the full version so I can save this stuff on my computer! But, right now I'll stick with my free, simpleton, fill in the blank EXCEL log. Curse You!!!!
Seriously, that is a great job and kudos to you for posting it. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!

KB


----------



## maelawncare

Ok lets try it this way. I changed the date so you can enter it manually, just click on it. And moved the time in /out box. I also added an extra line in the notes.

I saved it in a different format. If you cant save try updating your adobe reader. You need 8.1 or higher. It works fine on my netbook, which only has adobe reader. You have to fill out something before you can save it.


----------



## holtmaster81

I was wondering if you could make a snow log where the date was blank that way i could print it out and write in the date myself?


----------



## maelawncare

holtmaster81;1159014 said:


> I was wondering if you could make a snow log where the date was blank that way i could print it out and write in the date myself?


Just delete it then print.


----------



## dieseld

Advantage;1155672 said:


> Good job, I like it. One thing though-It doesn't make sense to me that the time out comes before time in.


X2. Wondering the same.


----------



## Triple L

maelawncare;1157724 said:


> Ok lets try it this way. I changed the date so you can enter it manually, just click on it. And moved the time in /out box. I also added an extra line in the notes.
> 
> I saved it in a different format. If you cant save try updating your adobe reader. You need 8.1 or higher. It works fine on my netbook, which only has adobe reader. You have to fill out something before you can save it.


I got adobe reader 9 and it wount let me save.... feel kinda stupid downgrading...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1159201 said:


> I got adobe reader 9 and it wount let me save.... feel kinda stupid downgrading...


If you ever want to meet a women you might have to. Nice log.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1159204 said:


> If you ever want to meet a women you might have to. Nice log.


I actually laughed out loud!!! :laughing:


----------



## vamootsman

*pdf printer*

Download a pdf printer such as primo pdf, or cute pdf. They install on your computer as a printer. You just hit the print button on the Snow log (while its open in Adobe reader), then select whichever one you downloaded, and you can name it whatever you want and save it wherever you want. It doesn't print a paper copy, it "prints" a pdf of the your document, any document, i.e, word docs excel, pictures, etc. You will not be able to modify after that though. The downloads are free too. There is also a free program out there called pdf x-change that has a "typewriter" function, which allows you to virtually type on a pdf doc like your using an old type writer, like us old guys used to. It's great for filling forms so people don't have to read your chicken scratch penmanship. I have to fill out lots of crap in my "day" job, and it looks way more professional.Thumbs Up

And yes, your writing looks like chicken scratch


----------



## vamootsman

Nice work, by the way!


----------



## paponte

Very nice log, thanks for sharing it. It has a little more detail than ours does. I like the temperature log, I always get made fun of because we keep a thermal gun in the trucks and after our final service at a lot we take a ground temp reading and document it. It's kind of hard to state a slip and fall if you know the ground temp was above freezing at that time. It's also nice when a customer claims the salting was unnecessary and they don't want to pay for it.


----------



## KBTConst

This is great alot nicer than the one I use. It's guys like you that makes Plowsite what it is thanks alot. Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## 10elawncare

This is awesome. Thank you very much for sharing. I must say, this is a lot nicer than a notebook filled with 100 other things and snow plowing logs! I am going to miss doodling when the guys are shoveling sidewalks!


----------



## Stuffdeer

CHasselberger;1157573 said:


> Maelawncare, It saves for you because you created the document on your computer. Most PDF documents are read/write-only. Meaning you cannot save it unless you have a "full" version of Adobe. At least thats how I understand PDF documents to work. You would have to change it in the tool bar menu for other people to be able to save it. Then re-upload that version to the net. I think...


This is the problem...

As soon as I opened the file, it let me know I was unable to save it, only read and write.


----------



## PerfectEarth

Mae, this is awesome, Thanks for posting it.

I wish I could take my Mac in the truck to fill out the log on the go, but I don't think that would be wise for the life of my computer!

The new log you posted is great with the larger "notes" section- Got the latest Adobe but I am also having issues erasing the "date"....I would like to be able to clear that field so I can print the form and take 'em with me (pen in the date, obviously) 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## maelawncare

Stuffdeer;1159694 said:


> This is the problem...
> 
> As soon as I opened the file, it let me know I was unable to save it, only read and write.


It is now fixed. I am sorry it took me a few days to figure it out. I had to open it in adobe pro, not livecylce, and extended permissions. So it should save now.

I also updated the date box for those of you who want to print this. It is now blank.

I also made a new one.  I know i am bored. I know some of you guys want to print this so you need room to write them in. But i am using my ipad to fill them on while in the truck. That way i dont lose them and their not all nasty when i get done plowing. I moved some things around and made the notes section a little smaller so i could fit more lists on one page. And this one has extended permissions as well.

Hope you guys like. Thumbs Up


----------



## vamootsman

Nice! Wish I have the skills, but since I don't, glad someone like you does, and is willing to share!


----------



## dieseld

Totally perfect now!


----------



## silvetouch

Thats a great log. Thanks!!! Does a anyone have an individual site log that is for 1 site? 
We have a couple of sites that require us to leave a service log at the office after each service


----------



## maelawncare

silvetouch;1160927 said:


> Thats a great log. Thanks!!! Does a anyone have an individual site log that is for 1 site?
> We have a couple of sites that require us to leave a service log at the office after each service


Your in luck!


----------



## Stuffdeer

One last question...it looks GREAT, but how do you add multiple pages of the same thing? I feel stupid lol


----------



## silvetouch

maelawncare;1160976 said:


> Your in luck!


THANKS!!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## maelawncare

Stuffdeer;1160990 said:


> One last question...it looks GREAT, but how do you add multiple pages of the same thing? I feel stupid lol


You have to save it and make a new one. ya i wish it was kind of like word where you could just keep adding pages. But it doesnt work that way.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Haha "Hell Froze Over" Awesome form though.


----------



## caitlyncllc

Thanks for posting this. I am sure it will be helpful, and clean up the trucks cab a bit, also!!!


----------



## Shop's Lawn

This is really a nice log sheet! Thanks much for sharing! I might even have to throw mine out the window.


----------



## Banksy

Thanks a lot for taking the time to make these and post them. I've saved both of them to my comp and have a stack ready for tomorrow. I like the one the one that asks about prior damage and cars in the lot.


----------



## musclecarboy

This is a really good form. I already have one I use that's provided for me by the gov for my contract, but something like this will remove headaches and trying to remember stuff the next day. Also helps raise professionalism across the industry as a whole. Nice work!


----------



## mferrari

Thank you very much! Got a laptop for christmas so you can bet I will be using these!


----------



## SkyhawkSteve

Very Nice Log Sheet Thank You for sharing :redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## FBNemo

Thanks for the downloads.  Thumbs Up


----------



## VIPHGM

Hey wanted to say that i am pretty impressed with the log sheet design and layout... only a few concerns that you may want to address

I liked the original form that you put out with 6 sites that will reduce the amount of long sheets per snow event per vehicle, single line for notes at the bottom, a blank location for weather conditions. Thanks for adjusting the time in and out.. but 

1. Salt amount... you need to be able to have a different slot for bulk material, bagged and liquid gallons for product spec because that is a very valuable area that is most important for billing purposes. 

2. i would decrease the size of the boxes for snow depth and temp to half there size since only 2 numbers will be placed in each box

3. Weather conditions i would eliminate the right column and shift the left to right side... delete clearing and leave it for a blank right in... in detail leaving more room on the sheet for product amount next to service performance 

i.e. Bulk amount, bagged amount, gallon amount with a blank write in

4. Also make a location on top of the sheet to indicate number of sheets so people could write in sheet numbers to keep organized... on my log sheets i can fit in 13 locations and some times i have had up to 3 log sheets per day for 3 days straight depending on how bad the snow is... make a box to indicated if it is am or pm so there is no confusion if some one writes in 823 in the time box... bc i know that i have had employees do that to me before and its 3 days later and i am trying to figure out if they were working am or pm

5. Also i would put on the top of the sheet employee name and truck so you would know who was doing what sites so when something gets smashed up then you know who to yell at

besides that i like the lay out... if you decided your bored and make those edits let me know.. ill be happy to put the log sheet through the test on the next storm to see how it compares to the ones were using... cutting down my office time makes me a happy snow plower!!!


----------



## millsaps118

Can you make one that will work on my phone (HTC Evo android system)? I can download the form, read it, but can't fill in the info. That would be sweet if you could make it work on a smart phone..........


----------



## R&R Yard Design

mills download the window office app then it would work


----------



## millsaps118

Cool...I'l try it out!


----------



## maelawncare

VIPHGM;1171696 said:


> Hey wanted to say that i am pretty impressed with the log sheet design and layout... only a few concerns that you may want to address
> 
> I liked the original form that you put out with 6 sites that will reduce the amount of long sheets per snow event per vehicle, single line for notes at the bottom, a blank location for weather conditions. Thanks for adjusting the time in and out.. but
> 
> 1. Salt amount... you need to be able to have a different slot for bulk material, bagged and liquid gallons for product spec because that is a very valuable area that is most important for billing purposes.
> 
> 2. i would decrease the size of the boxes for snow depth and temp to half there size since only 2 numbers will be placed in each box
> 
> 3. Weather conditions i would eliminate the right column and shift the left to right side... delete clearing and leave it for a blank right in... in detail leaving more room on the sheet for product amount next to service performance
> 
> i.e. Bulk amount, bagged amount, gallon amount with a blank write in
> 
> 4. Also make a location on top of the sheet to indicate number of sheets so people could write in sheet numbers to keep organized... on my log sheets i can fit in 13 locations and some times i have had up to 3 log sheets per day for 3 days straight depending on how bad the snow is... make a box to indicated if it is am or pm so there is no confusion if some one writes in 823 in the time box... bc i know that i have had employees do that to me before and its 3 days later and i am trying to figure out if they were working am or pm
> 
> 5. Also i would put on the top of the sheet employee name and truck so you would know who was doing what sites so when something gets smashed up then you know who to yell at
> 
> besides that i like the lay out... if you decided your bored and make those edits let me know.. ill be happy to put the log sheet through the test on the next storm to see how it compares to the ones were using... cutting down my office time makes me a happy snow plower!!!


Note some of other forms. Im gonna go in reverse.

5. There is room at the top of the page to write you name on. Do you really need a line?

4. I already made one for me with 5 pages and their numbered. But you can always write it down if your printing. If saving, save each one as 1, 2, 3.

3. That is why the notes section is so big. You can fit a lot of words in there.

2. Needed to fill in the room. Cant think of anything else to put in there.

1. Note where is says different types to check on services performed. Then write in the amount used. If you use more than 1 type of salt per location, i am sorry i cant help with that.



millsaps118;1171734 said:


> Can you make one that will work on my phone (HTC Evo android system)? I can download the form, read it, but can't fill in the info. That would be sweet if you could make it work on a smart phone..........


You need a special app for that.


----------



## VIPHGM

Its totally up to you with what you do with it... i was just putting my 2 cents in to what i think the sheet would need to be bullet proof to help out the contractors... you have to think large scale... think if you had multiple trucks with multiple drivers and multiple sheets and these sheets were getting handed into a girl behind a desk that doesn't know anything about snow.... all she has to do is read the sheet look at the product amount and what services were performed... input the info into her billing to make you money and the quicker she gets that done the less office time you have to pay her... that's all i am saying... you can do whatever you would like with the sheet its up to you... just trying to help out... and yes a drive can do multiple task on one site... plowing salting sidewalks and sidewalk salt or liquid depending on the truck set up and route


----------



## the new boss 92

thats awsome, i would love to use something like that,it would help my contractor out big time!


----------



## Dr Who

NIce, beats the printer/note book paper or fast food napkins I have used in the past


----------



## Brian in MO

This is the best looking form I have seen. I appreciate you sharing and adapting it to fit others needs, especially so we could save it after filling it in.Thumbs Up I wish I had the ability to create stuff like that. It's great to have someone share a idea instead of the attitude of "I had to figure it out so you should too!" Thanks again!


----------



## maelawncare

Brian in MO;1182247 said:


> This is the best looking form I have seen. I appreciate you sharing and adapting it to fit others needs, especially so we could save it after filling it in.Thumbs Up I wish I had the ability to create stuff like that. It's great to have someone share a idea instead of the attitude of "I had to figure it out so you should too!" Thanks again!


That is how i learn things. By taking others ideas and making them better. To be honest that form is 2 other forms that i saw in a jpeg and just made them better. I google everything to figure out how to do stuff, lol


----------



## alex94

maelawncare. i don't plow but i still have to say thank you! all the different forms look great and just keep getting better. My hat goes off to you!


----------



## 2FAST4U

Thank you so much this is going to be a great time saver!!! Only question what do i do with the three note books i have in my truck now? Lol
Thanks again!!


----------



## bristolturf

man im glade i dont have to turn something in after each service. Could you imagine during a big storm when you partrol the lots and just clear out the drive lanes, you could submit 6 or 7 sheets


----------



## Stuffdeer

millsaps118;1171771 said:


> Cool...I'l try it out!


Any luck??


----------



## ColoradoProWash

Log looks very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Maelawncare: thanks for the log sheet I have used it and it has simplified and organized the cab of my truck. I have printed it and then put it back in the printer to print on the other side as to not waste one side of the paper. -Joe-


----------



## JUNKYARD

It looks great to me even if i have to print it out then reload into my own lap top its erll organized and i will deffenitly be using it new be just starting but like to be organized thanks for the form and all the ideas from the other members
junkyard


----------



## BC Handyman

Nice logs! thanks for sharing! Why no sand? I guess you dont use sand. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## lawnangel1

What program did you use to make this? I want to make more forms like this to use on ipad.


----------



## whitehouse

Many Thanks MAE! Great work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice template and sheet! I like it!


----------



## dakotaskustoms

For those of you with an iPhone or iPad ... you can Download FormEntry Touch (http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/formentry/id335355434?mt=8 It's Free!

Then, you will be able to use a Form Entry that I created, taken from what you have on the PDF files, merged them together, and came up with this. I still have a couple minor tweaks to make, however it will email the Entry to whatever address you want in either text or .PDF (Details about this later)

Quick Teaser Photos for you ...

iPhone






















and iPad


----------



## dieseld

Now that looks like what I am really needing. No paper mess, all on the phone and email it. Keep us informed.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

I will certainly do so.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Thanks Maelawncare! I passed this along to a buddy as well! Thumbs Up great work!


----------



## maelawncare

dakotaskustoms;1210985 said:


> For those of you with an iPhone or iPad ... you can Download FormEntry Touch (http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/formentry/id335355434?mt=8 It's Free!
> 
> Then, you will be able to use a Form Entry that I created, taken from what you have on the PDF files, merged them together, and came up with this. I still have a couple minor tweaks to make, however it will email the Entry to whatever address you want in either text or .PDF (Details about this later)
> 
> Quick Teaser Photos for you ...
> 
> iPhone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and iPad


Sooooo care to share or are you just teasing us???


----------



## maelawncare

Did you pay for that software?? Also you have to have a mac for it to work. I run windows.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Ok. SO now that my inbox i flooded with PM's ... hehe
*
This is for ONLY the iPhone/iPad/iPod*

Im doing some final testing to make sure you will be able to connect to my server and get the app.

The iTunes app is free. I have a form that will be customized to your business (email and name). I will charge for it .. Like $10 or so ( I havent finalized it yet) I didnt wnat to chrage, for each copy is specific to YOUR business. That way your info is sent to you correctly. This also allows updates to be passed onto all of your devices. Yes, thats correct, if you have an iPhone and 2 iPads, all three will get a form, all for $10, and they can all be updated from one source. Updates are downloaded to the device when needed.

The quick and dirty of how the form works.

Open the app.

Click new.

Fill out the form

Email.

Repeat.

If you need to track specific info other than what included, I can customize it to your needs (Minimal $$ Charge)

Look at this form as the Basic edition of what Im trying to get released here soon.


----------



## maelawncare

I like it. I might have to take you up on that, lol


----------



## Triple L

dakotaskustoms;1212459 said:


> Ok. SO now that my inbox i flooded with PM's ... hehe
> *
> This is for ONLY the iPhone/iPad/iPod*
> 
> Im doing some final testing to make sure you will be able to connect to my server and get the app.
> 
> The iTunes app is free. I have a form that will be customized to your business (email and name). I will charge for it .. Like $10 or so ( I havent finalized it yet) I didnt wnat to chrage, for each copy is specific to YOUR business. That way your info is sent to you correctly. This also allows updates to be passed onto all of your devices. Yes, thats correct, if you have an iPhone and 2 iPads, all three will get a form, all for $10, and they can all be updated from one source. Updates are downloaded to the device when needed.
> 
> The quick and dirty of how the form works.
> 
> Open the app.
> 
> Click new.
> 
> Fill out the form
> 
> Email.
> 
> Repeat.
> 
> If you need to track specific info other than what included, I can customize it to your needs (Minimal $$ Charge)
> 
> Look at this form as the Basic edition of what Im trying to get released here soon.


Is it possible to get this in a blackberry app? If you did I'd be more then willing to pay for it without thinking twice!


----------



## musclecarboy

I'll take it!


----------



## jjfinn

Great Program for the iphone made my nights alot more organized!


----------



## dieseld

Is this available yet for the iPhone? What is the name of the app?


----------



## dakotaskustoms

It is now available.

Go to: http://noreaster.info/downloads/basic/

For full instructions.

The summary is: You download a free app. Then, download the customized form from me. Enjoy!

-D Dodge


----------



## dakotaskustoms

The entire project is being ported over to a native iPhone/iPad app (Lite Versions) and Android too! (You blackberry users, hang in there .. im wokring on it)

and the full PRO version is being ported to the Mac APP Store, ALONG with a Windows Version. 

I want to thank all those who have purchased the Basic Version 1 ... you will be receiving a discount coupon for the free LITE version once it his the apple store.


----------



## shott8283

will you let us know when the android version is ready for DL?


----------



## Stuffdeer

I'll jump on the android train as soon as you get it done! Cantr wait!!! 

Thanks


----------



## maelawncare

dakotaskustoms;1217427 said:


> It is now available.
> 
> Go to: http://noreaster.info/downloads/basic/
> 
> For full instructions.
> 
> The summary is: You download a free app. Then, download the customized form from me. Enjoy!
> 
> -D Dodge


I went to the website. How do i get it?


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya how do you buy? No way to buy on website. Please tell me how to buy.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Ok. I've pulled the original form based app. 

I dove in and coded a stand alone app for iPhone. Just doing the final testing and graphics. 
Android and blackberry users: be patient as I'm working on a version for you too!

Look for the app to hit the iTunes store around the 1st of March. I'll make sure to make the announcement here as well. 

Thanks for all the phonecalls and emails supporting this! I truely do appreciate it.


----------



## WilliamOak

subscribing


----------



## CGM Inc.

WilliamOak;1246250 said:


> subscribing


x2 nice stuff!


----------



## BC Handyman

I just downloaded it, cool app, keep improving & updating it. Make it possable to save customer info into a list of customers. Good jod dakota


----------



## dakotaskustoms

JGD -

Thank you very much for the support.

Here is the link http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/noreaster-storm-systems/id422290437?mt=8


----------



## cwby_ram

Subscribed, will be patiently awaiting the BB app.


----------



## bradlewislawnca

Ok I downloaded on my iPad. I can not send a log to my email. Cites a problem with camera. Can I download this on all my devices including employee iPhones? For free or for 4.99 each? I am reluctant to spend another 5 to test on my phone... Since I am only testing.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

it was not selected for iPad ... as I have an iPad specific version that will be ready hopefully next week. This version was not supposed to support the iPad for that very reason (no camera). I will be following up on that with Apple.

As for you inquiry about cost for the multiple devices ... send me an email at [email protected] to discuss this further off-forum.


----------



## bradlewislawnca

Tested a pretend log. It is alright, but after doing 15-20 houses seems like I would want a set-up e-mail just for the clutter in my in box... besides that it worked on my iphone and can't wait for updates. time in and time out are a must. there is actually already an app out there that you can dload for free but must pay a 60/yr fee to use the biz services. nedisco snow i think. This one is more cost effective and I hope it is developed more... It is already way better then losing paper.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

New update submitted with the fix for iPads to be able to run the current app ... you now have the choice to choose to add a photo from the camera, choose from photo gallery, or choose not to add a photo at all. 

The update will show up in your "UPDATES" tab of your app store in the next few days.


----------



## BC Handyman

That sounds like a great option/update, I want & would use the pic options alot with my iphone. Cant wait till update is ready. Keep the improvments coming. When this is developed a bit more I want to buy all my guys this.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Update 1.2 is now available with the ability to choose to add a photo from Camera, Photo Gallery, or choose to not add a photo at all.


----------



## bradlewislawnca

Got the upgrade. Still needs a place to put time and date at least a place for time there ands time left. It would also be nice instead of notes but also a section for inches where you can just type a numer


----------



## dakotaskustoms

bradlewislawnca;1267308 said:


> Got the upgrade. Still needs a place to put time and date at least a place for time there ands time left. It would also be nice instead of notes but also a section for inches where you can just type a numer


Noted and added to the wishlist for next update.


----------



## BC Handyman

I like the update you did. I agree time in/out is a must as well as the saving of clients info. I think using the notes is fine for temp recording(for me anyway) I would like to be able to custom name an area in the driveway,parking,sidewalk,mailbox list. so it is driveway,parking,sidewalk,mailbox,editable name. The saving of cust. info and time in/out should be first priority I think. Keep up the developing of this great idea for a app.


----------



## BillyRgn

Do you have a time frame on when the blackberry version will be ready


----------



## dakotaskustoms

JGD Handyman;1267610 said:


> I like the update you did. I agree time in/out is a must as well as the saving of clients info. I think using the notes is fine for temp recording(for me anyway) I would like to be able to custom name an area in the driveway,parking,sidewalk,mailbox list. so it is driveway,parking,sidewalk,mailbox,editable name. The saving of cust. info and time in/out should be first priority I think. Keep up the developing of this great idea for a app.


Great idea on the Custom Label!

For everyones sake, here is the breakdown on what is being worked on for the next update:

Saving Customer Info: 60% Finished
Time in/Time Out: 25%
Custom Labels: 0%
More attractive Interface: 60%

and Blackberry ... its going to be a little while. Im having a bit of trouble with the code to work on the Blackberry. Hang in there ... Ill get it. This season is just about over, so Ive got all summer to get it polished.

The Summer Lawn version will be hitting the store in a few weeks as well.


----------



## Triple L

dakotaskustoms;1267798 said:


> Great idea on the Custom Label!
> 
> For everyones sake, here is the breakdown on what is being worked on for the next update:
> 
> Saving Customer Info: 60% Finished
> Time in/Time Out: 25%
> Custom Labels: 0%
> More attractive Interface: 60%
> 
> and Blackberry ... its going to be a little while. Im having a bit of trouble with the code to work on the Blackberry. Hang in there ... Ill get it. This season is just about over, so Ive got all summer to get it polished.
> 
> The Summer Lawn version will be hitting the store in a few weeks as well.


Thanks for the update! Im sure ALOT of guys will be anxiously awaiting the blackberry version!!!


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Here is the Custom Label Implemented. You will have the ability to put whatever text you want in from the Settings Tab.
Graphics are still in progress and will change slightly, but we are getting there!


----------



## BC Handyman

That is exactly what I was thinking, that looks great! I really like the new over all look as well,looks slick. I like the fact you have the customer name at the top of plow,sanding,salting details. This way you can fill forms later & remember which customers form your doing. If town is in customer info still,I dont think its nessesary to have town listed in plow/sand/salt details as well,as that just cramps/squeezes everything else. If too cramped it makes the app a pain. Just my opinion. I think your talented to be able to take ideas and make this great app.
Did you say lawn app? SWEET I want to know more about that asap!! PM me about that if you want or post details here. Keep up the great work!


----------



## dakotaskustoms

JGD Handyman;1267985 said:


> That is exactly what I was thinking, that looks great! I really like the new over all look as well,looks slick. I like the fact you have the customer name at the top of plow,sanding,salting details. This way you can fill forms later & remember which customers form your doing. If town is in customer info still,I dont think its nessesary to have town listed in plow/sand/salt details as well,as that just cramps/squeezes everything else. If too cramped it makes the app a pain. Just my opinion. I think your talented to be able to take ideas and make this great app.
> Did you say lawn app? SWEET I want to know more about that asap!! PM me about that if you want or post details here. Keep up the great work!


The Town part had already been removed after I posted the screenshot, as I also had noticed with the additional Custom Label it became too cramped.

And Yes, Lawn App. Working on it. Similar Style as the plowing but obviously geared towards the summer season.

Im getting there everyone ... never enough hours in the day!


----------



## Stuffdeer

Anything for android system yet?


----------



## BC Handyman

*any updates?*

Dakota, what is the lawn app called? any update on a release date?


----------



## dakotaskustoms

1) Android ... no date. Haveing a bunch of problems with that Operating System.

2) Lawn App .. No name yet. And I hope to have it hit the App Store by April 15th.


----------



## Stuffdeer

dakotaskustoms;1272433 said:


> 1) Android ... no date. Haveing a bunch of problems with that Operating System.
> 
> 2) Lawn App .. No name yet. And I hope to have it hit the App Store by April 15th.


Dang, I would pay a lot for this app if I could use it for lawn and snow.

Wish it was possible for android!


----------



## shott8283

thanks for the update Dakota. very eager to see some shots of the driod version when you get her ironed out


----------



## dakotaskustoms

iPhone v1.3.1 completed. Holding off for the moment on releasing the update to integrate paypal. Yes, that's correct. Fill out the form. And if you want/need to, can have the total amount that you entered, paypal will open within the app, user (customer) signs in, and clicks "pay". You get paid, and it will be reflected in the email that is sent out. 
Cool!

Lawn App - still looks good for around 15th of April for a release date (depending on how long Apple takes to approve)

Android Platform- making progress. Got it running in the simulator finally! ... But needs some work.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Version 1.3 Update has been submitted. Be a few days before Apple approves it. PayPal was NOT integrated due to the speed .. It was responding too slowly for my liking, so I will hold off until I can improve the performance.

Anyways, here are the teaser screen shots


----------



## Stuffdeer

Can't wait for Android LAwn and Snow app!


----------



## ryde307

Subscribed for android. 
Does it save the customer list so I just go through and click and fill or do you need to put customer list in each time?


----------



## dakotaskustoms

At the moment it does not save the customer info. Iam working on getting the data from the customer/contact list, specifically from a designated Group (so that you can put just your customers in sa a Contact Group "Customers" and only view those contacts, as opposed to all your contacts that are mixed with personal and such.

Progress is being made with Android ... It at least runs in the Android Simulator now ... better than a week ago!


----------



## dakotaskustoms

A Free, ad-based, basic iPhone edition will be released shortly (Waiting for Apples Approval) for those of you looking to have a quick entry form, but dont always need all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Can't wait for it to come out for the Android system


----------



## dakotaskustoms

NorEaster Storm Systems Lite Version (FREE, ad-based) has been released. Enjoy!

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/noreaster-storm-systems-lite/id434800257?mt=8

Summer Lawn Version almost done. Had an unexpected bug that needed to be fixed before submitted to apple.


----------



## dieseld

Great, going to get it right now.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Tomorrow until the 15th The PRO version is ON SALE for $1.99. Get is before it goes back up to full price!

Pro Version: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/noreaster-storm-systems/id422290437?mt=8

Lite Version: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/noreaster-storm-systems-lite/id434800257?mt=8


----------



## PrimoSR

Considering switching to a iphone from my BB this summer. If I do, I will definitely be purchasing your apps!


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Btw- Pro version is now on sale at $1.99 till the 15th... Get it before it goes back up!


----------



## NickT

Is there one available for the blackberry?


----------



## dakotaskustoms

NickT;1283057 said:


> Is there one available for the blackberry?


Not yet, unfortunately. I'm working on the android version next, then (this fall?) will come the blackberry.

The desktop full blown version has been my primary focus, and as I'm the only developer, things take a bit longer.

Thank you for the interest however! It keeps me motivated to keep developing knowing that people are interested in it!


----------



## NickT

Thanks for the reply will looking forward to using it


----------



## Kubota 8540

Install .....cute pdf writer .....and you can print to file. http://www.cutepdf.com/products/cutepdf/writer.asp

It will allow you to turn anything on your screen to a pdf file and will save it as a pdf file.


----------



## NickT

Wow is it that simple? I checked out the site will look into it more when I'm home


----------



## 90w250mm

*snow log*

I actually make some of these for a customer.....my day job is working for a printing and marketing company.

we made them using Carbonless glued sheets so you always have a copy as some of the corporate clients around here require w/o copies. Works out nice and faily inexpensive. Next season I'll put together some group pricing for all the plow site guys to take advantage of. We are located in Indiana and have excellent shipping rates across the country. Send me a pm if you might be interested.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

NorEaster Summer Lawn version is now available for download. http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/noreaster-storm-systems-summer/id438980572?mt=8


----------



## Stuffdeer

How's the android version coming? No hurry, just seeing if you have made any progress.


----------



## goel

Subscribed, waiting for a BB version.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Stuffdeer;1287866 said:


> How's the android version coming? No hurry, just seeing if you have made any progress.


I have made some progress .... about a week away from the final testing phase ... BlackBerry will follow shortly after that.

ALSO - for all current users, there is a major upgrade to be released in about 2 weeks. Full history tracking, (items stored in local database on phone) ... leading the way towards the eventual sync with the desktop software (this fall??)


----------



## dakotaskustoms

*SummerTime Sale*

All versions on Sale for ENTIRE Month of July! *Only $0.99 *

Get them before the price goes back up!

Winter/Snow Version: iTunes Link

Summer/Lawn Version: iTunes Link


----------



## Stuffdeer

How's everything going?


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Things are moving along well actually.

85% of the app has been converted over to using a SQLite database backend .. allows for history of jobs, editing, and deletion if needed, and also now have ability to communicate with the Invoicing software. The "OFFICE" piece (invoice, full customer data, contract info etc) is about 50% completed. Well, full invoice solution with customers being able to register, then you have the ability to associate there user info with whatever customer you have assigned, and then they can pay via paypal if they want. They can see all invoices and payments they have made. That part is 100% done. Im just adding the extra Snow/Lawn contractor stuff to make it really useful.

So, we are getting there. Brought on a Graphic Designer to assist with making all the promo stuff look awesome ...also got another coder helping out to do the bug-squashing to make sure it is working smooth and error free. Im still pushing hard to have it ready by Winter. STill on target for that too.

Thank you all for all the support and interest. It must be that time of season for everyopne to start thinking snow as there has been a mad rush on winter/snow NorEaster purchases in the last two weeks.

And with that, the app will stay at $.99 as well for now on.

Enjoy!

iTunes Link


----------



## NickT

Anticipating the blackberry app , close ????


----------



## thelettuceman

Android .... any progress on that ... I would certainly purchase that .... Thank You


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Android and Blackberry .. working on them as we speak. ..

or type technically.


----------



## blogsdon

Subscribed waiting for Android app.


----------



## Puddle of Oil

Waiting for the android as well.


----------



## thelettuceman

X3 on the Android App
Puddle OF Oil .... Love that name.... I hope you are not talking about what is under your truck or equipment ... LOL !!!


----------



## NickT

dakotaskustoms;1301529 said:


> Android and Blackberry .. working on them as we speak. ..
> 
> or type technically.


Thanks for the update,anxiously awaiting what will the price be???


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Subscribing!! Can't wait for the android version..


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

just bought it..thanks


----------



## BC Handyman

*Save customer info?*

Have you figured out how to save customer info? I want to be able to put a new customer info in and save it, so everytime I service them I just pick the name from a list. Once this is done this app will be used every day by me & my staff. I'm waiting for this so I can get both summer and winter for all my guys. Please let us know if/when this is going to happen, thanks


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Yes, the new version does that. You can pick from your existing contacts to pre-populate the data, or just enter in all new customer names into the app.


----------



## BC Handyman

*Help me understand!*



dakotaskustoms;1302287 said:


> Yes, the new version does that. You can pick from your existing contacts to pre-populate the data, or just enter in all new customer names into the app.


The winter & or summer version does it? how do i pick a contact? I bought 1 copy when it first came out, there was an update amonth or so after(no new update available since) But I cant pick from contacts. It says installed for the only paid version i can find in app store, so i should not need to rebuy/redownload. I have to refill out everything every time. Is this new version even available yet? Thanks Dakota


----------



## dakotaskustoms

The ability to choose from contacts has been implemented in the Summer Version. I held off on the winter as I'm re-writing it entirely.

I am moving both versions to a database backed app .. so they will be able to store customers, see the log history ..etc.
This will be so once the Desktop version is completed, it will be an easy switch to make the mobile version and desktop versions talk to each other. The mobile app will have the option of updating the desktop version, but not required to have the desktop. It will be able to run independent of it if needed.


----------



## BC Handyman

Cool, I'm going to buy the summer version right now!!! If it all good I'm getting it for my 1 summer guy as well. I hope the winter version gets redone soon as I will need 7 copies (4 iphone 3 android) It sounds like your going in the right direction with the development of these apps. Saving all customer info,address,rates and history in data base is great idea! I cant wait to find out more about this desktop version as well as the release of the new winter app. Good luck & keep us informed.Thumbs Up


----------



## maelawncare

Now if only they synced perfectly with quickbooks.


----------



## BC Handyman

lol ya that would be great


----------



## NickT

Sounds good can't wait, now only if there was an app to do the snow plowing so I could sleep in LOL


----------



## lilweeds

Actually it would be great if it synced with Account Edge on Mac!


----------



## dakotaskustoms

maelawncare;1302907 said:


> Now if only they synced perfectly with quickbooks.


You are about the 112th person to ask ...  which is why im looking in to see what is needed to make that happen with the desktop version.



lilweeds;1302960 said:


> Actually it would be great if it synced with Account Edge on Mac!


 - Ill make note of it as well.


----------



## ryde307

Great app. Dakota I too am with the hundreds of others looking for the android app. With a desktop version to sync to and the ability to communicate with quickbooks would be perfect. 
Thanks for what you are doing and keeping the costs at a very affordable rate for everyone.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Here is a quick Demo of the re-vamped-revamp. LOL

Yes, I started from scratch again as the performance of the app was not where it should have been.

SO I started fresh, brand new code from ground up. This is where I have ended up after a good 8hr session. Lots more to go, but it will be there before long. Winter is near!


----------



## blogsdon

dakotaskustoms;1305202 said:


> Here is a quick Demo of the re-vamped-revamp. LOL
> 
> Yes, I started from scratch again as the performance of the app was not where it should have been.
> 
> SO I started fresh, brand new code from ground up. This is where I have ended up after a good 8hr session. Lots more to go, but it will be there before long. Winter is near!


Is that the droid version or only apple?
Thanks

Brian


----------



## BC Handyman

looks good, I like you pick contact and $ auto shows up, gps & time is good ideas, just make sure it works in canada, as well as the weather part. Too many apps are usa only. keep us all updated/in the loop. If we already bought, will we have to rebuy this app?


----------



## NickT

Its looks great seems to work without effort. Looking forward to it


----------



## Greenmtboy

Looks good, can't wait!


----------



## dakotaskustoms

I hope to have the Android version done at the same time as the iOS version. 

Those that have already purchased, this will be a free update. 

The Weather is universal...so it will work anywhere in the world. Also ability to swap F or C if needed.


----------



## cssjim

subscribed........


----------



## maelawncare

Glad to see my thread is still alive. Your program is coming along quite nicely dakota. 

Think you will have them done by snow season?


----------



## caitlyncllc

dakotaskustoms;1305387 said:


> I hope to have the Android version done at the same time as the iOS version.
> 
> Those that have already purchased, this will be a free update.
> 
> The Weather is universal...so it will work anywhere in the world. Also ability to swap F or C if needed.


How is the BlackBerry version comming along?
thanks


----------



## jjfinn

This is a great app! I tested last year for iphone. If you need a tester for android let me know. It helped me so much last year with residential work!


----------



## countryboy1365

is the android app going to be compatible with 1.5 for us moto i1 users on nextel?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Subbing, I might download this before winter for my drivers.


----------



## kkilroy

nice job! glad i will be using a fellow mainers product. I hope you get the "time in/out" ready for winter. also where you are able to customize labels.... can you make it so you can rename any of them? would make itemizing and billing at the end of the day easier if i am able to have it in my own terminology. but keep up the good work and i'm going to run your app along side the old fashion paper this season and hopefully by the end be solely on the app.


----------



## BC Handyman

Please give us an update Dakota, where you at with everything?


----------



## Greenmtboy

Hows the app coming along?


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Hey there. Ive been working on the Android version of NorEaster ... just havent had time to finish it yet. I really do hope to have it done soon ... considering its snowing for the first time as I type this up here in Maine ... Anyways ... im trying. Ill keep everyone posted as to when it gets done.

To all those waiting .. im sorry!


----------



## JeffNY

Subscribed


----------



## rammanriley

cant wait to see the android version as well.


----------



## Shamrock80

I have the the first APP and it's great eagerly waiting for the update


----------



## Outdoor Pros

subscribed


----------



## NickT

How's it coming dakota???


----------



## turfmasters

*Very Nice Job!*

I have to say that your snow log is just about a home run. The only thing I would change would be more time in and out on your stops.For me I usually plow sites depending on the depth of the snow 2-3 times and then follow ups before daybreak the next day.I have been plowing for a long time and this is the best log sheet I ever saw.Congrads to you!


----------



## darood01

subscribed!!


----------



## JoeB

Downloaded the app but . . .
Iphone 4 - app is now stuck on grey screen and unfortunately didn't make note of the contact info,

new to iphone too.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

JoeB - Did you get it to work for you? I havent had any reports on it freezing so I wanted to followup and make sure it was fixed.

Turfmasters - I am busting my butt trying to get the next version released ... between full time safety director, plowing and now doing app design ... phew the day goes by quick! In any event, It is in the works. I am hopeing very soon to have the new version released as an update. Stay tuned! 

Thanks everyone for the support.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

After searching the net for a log sheet I came across this thread. I wish I had an iPhone, well only for this program. I as well will purchase the program for driod platform.

Subscribed....


----------



## 903ntate

Just what I have been looking for. Thanks so much. Will make my life a lot easier.


----------



## rv4jesus

*Thanks Dakota*

I have the iphone app and I'm looking forward to the updated version with the timer function. If it was possible I would like to see fields for snow depth, weather, etc but i know you are busy and appreciate what you are doing.


----------



## rv4jesus

*another request*

Hey Dakota, if you added another email field we could email the client too. Thanks.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

rv4jesus;1364219 said:


> Hey Dakota, if you added another email field we could email the client too. Thanks.


Im working on getting PayPal tied directly into it.
1) So that if the client is right there, they can pay you useing your phone and PayPal and their Credit Card/PayPal Account
2) They can be billed the invoice to be paid by PayPal if the customer isnt there onsite.

I do like the idea of being able to just email the client directly though .. +1!



rv4jesus;1364060 said:


> I have the iphone app and I'm looking forward to the updated version with the timer function. If it was possible I would like to see fields for snow depth, weather, etc but i know you are busy and appreciate what you are doing.


Weather has been implemented to get current Temp, Conditions (Snow, Cloudy, Clear ...etc) Timestamp, and the Town, Zip.

Snow Depth I will look into as well.


----------



## tjslider

Any closer on Android app???


----------



## NickT

Would like to know about Blackberry also


----------



## JoeB

dakotaskustoms;1361502 said:


> JoeB - Did you get it to work for you? I havent had any reports on it freezing so I wanted to followup and make sure it was fixed.
> 
> Turfmasters - I am busting my butt trying to get the next version released ... between full time safety director, plowing and now doing app design ... phew the day goes by quick! In any event, It is in the works. I am hopeing very soon to have the new version released as an update. Stay tuned!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support.


No Dakota - still have the grey screen - would send a pm but it doesn't look like I can from here. Any ideas?


----------



## maelawncare

Any chance of adding a field to put in amount of salt used in the salting section? That way I dont have to put it in notes. Only other thing I could use is a field for weather conditions, with the options in my original pdf on page 1. This was my thread after all. lol. 

Also, anyway to grab gps location everytime you hit email? Like it adds your gps cords for each location.


----------



## RefinedPS

Great app Dakota! I just downloaded it, and cant wait for the upgrade with time and weather. Thank you for your hard work on this app.


----------



## 7_below

Can you store all your customers and just choose from a drop down menu? Or do you have to enter the cust each time?


----------



## maelawncare

You have to enter each time. You can always make codes for you customers.


----------



## goel

are you going to make me buy an i4s, getting hard to wait any longer - the season is upon us.


----------



## forbidden

I was thinking the same thing. After my BB has been glitching in the last couple of days and my friend walks up with his new i-phone and says "I need to hide a body" and his phone says "I have lots of places we can hide a body.... we can hide it in the bushes over...."


----------



## Stuffdeer

I upgraded to a new Droid....the thought crossed my mind to get an iPhone4s instead for this app....but I figured I would just wait for the Android part.


----------



## JoeB

dakotaskustoms;1361502 said:


> JoeB - Did you get it to work for you? I havent had any reports on it freezing so I wanted to followup and make sure it was fixed.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support.


Just an update - reinstalled the app and it's working great - now all we need is some snow!


----------



## 01PStroke

Is there going to be an iPad only version of the app also? Don't see it in the store


----------



## maelawncare

01PStroke;1379008 said:


> Is there going to be an iPad only version of the app also? Don't see it in the store


I dont either. I was just looking for it. Would be nice.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

01PStroke;1379008 said:


> Is there going to be an iPad only version of the app also? Don't see it in the store


The version that im in the process of finishing will be universal... for iPhone and iPad.

and yes... Android too ( I know, I know.... taking a bit too long to get this part released ... but progress is being made, I promise.)


----------



## maelawncare

dakotaskustoms;1381249 said:


> The version that im in the process of finishing will be universal... for iPhone and iPad.
> 
> and yes... Android too ( I know, I know.... taking a bit too long to get this part released ... but progress is being made, I promise.)


Any idea on a eta?


----------



## col steele

Great log, thanks


----------



## shumza

Maelawncare: Great forms!
Dakota: Awaiting release of the android app. Would work perfect is it's like the iPhone version!


----------



## ultimatelawns

I believe you have to have the full adobe file purchased and installed for anyone to be able to save it. Think it is a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## maelawncare

ultimatelawns;1395325 said:


> I believe you have to have the full adobe file purchased and installed for anyone to be able to save it. Think it is a couple hundred dollars.


nope. check the other ones i posted. i changed them so just reader can save.


----------



## PowersTree

Sinscribed for later. 

I just did a pretty sweet log up, that I will share when I get on the computer.


----------



## perrysee

like the log ,works great for me


----------



## Snow Commandor

Looks good. You have now idea how long I've been looking for a good template for log-work. Now if we can only get some company to make it into an app for I phone & and Android. I must find an app for my Droid.


----------



## maelawncare

The app I use for iOS is called PDF expert. It lets you modify form pdfs and then save them to places like dropbox or email them to yourself. So once you fill out the form, email it and then print it when you get home so you will always have a record.


----------



## edgeair

maelawncare;1405470 said:


> The app I use for iOS is called PDF expert. It lets you modify form pdfs and then save them to places like dropbox or email them to yourself. So once you fill out the form, email it and then print it when you get home so you will always have a record.


Thumbs Up for Pdf expert. I also use that program and it is excellent. I am able to email from the app to my web enabled printer in the office from anywhere, and its there ready for me when I get in, all completed (so if I just want to go to bed and forget about the paperwork when I get home, its waiting for me in paper form whenever I decide I want to pick it up).


----------



## NickT

maelawncare;1405470 said:


> The app I use for iOS is called PDF expert. It lets you modify form pdfs and then save them to places like dropbox or email them to yourself. So once you fill out the form, email it and then print it when you get home so you will always have a record.


Can that be used on the blackberry?


----------



## Comet

Thanks for that log Maelawncare, I used it all last year and will again this year, that app looks great but I have an android


----------



## maelawncare

NickT;1405613 said:


> Can that be used on the blackberry?


I wanna say no. Maybe on the playbook, but idk.



Comet;1406066 said:


> Thanks for that log Maelawncare, I used it all last year and will again this year, that app looks great but I have an android


No problem. I love when people share and I hope that sometime in the future people share things that I may need.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

maelawncare;1151917 said:


> Seems like a lot of people are very protective of their snow logs. So i thought i would be nice and share one I just got done with. Its not perfect, but I ran out ideas. So if you have any to make it better let me know.
> 
> It is a static pdf. Which means you can either print it to use with a pen. Or if you have a laptop/netbook in your truck just fill it out as you go. The dates do fill themselves in automatically.
> 
> Now if only I can figure out a way to get this to work on my ipad


Stealing this for business use! Will help stay organized and avoid overpaying. :salute:


----------



## maelawncare

BOSS LAWN;1408236 said:


> Stealing this for business use! Will help stay organized and avoid overpaying. :salute:


Thats the name of the game.


----------



## thelettuceman

Dakota: take your time with the android version. Snow is forecast for 2013 !!!


----------



## Snow Commandor

OK, How can I get a copy of it for my droid? Sounds like just what I've been looking for.


----------



## BigJ

use foxit pdf software. its free on the web and has a built in reader/writer.

AND ITS FREE!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping

I just want to clarify what the purpose of the iPhone apps is....I just bought both the summer and winter ones and i think they are great! What i see them being for is after meeting with a new customer/prospect (mainly residential), it gives the ability to instantly have any/all information discussed with them as well as their contact information available to email to yourself to save instead of using a piece of paper. Am I correct in the way i am seeing the use of the product? I cant imagine using it in its current state of development for a true log to fill in throughout a snowstorm....I would have sent myself 100+ emails by the time i was finished plowing. 

To fill that application better I would love to see a completely new app where a complete plow list containing customers information can be added in and then checked off as work is done and possible enter in times/conditions as you go along as well. Or as the creator mentioned having a desktop HQ at some point being available, one could create their plow or even lawn mowing lists there, sync them with the phone and then pull them back off after a storm with all the information in it. 

Or if one didn't have/want the desktop side of the equation, be able to simply email off a report after the storm has been completed that has all the storm information contained in it. I hope what I am saying makes sense! 

Either way, for the use that I see of these two apps, I am very excited to put them into action! While it sure isn't snowing and doesnt look like it ever will, I can't imagine the grass will decide to just not grow!


----------



## maelawncare

mcwlandscaping;1416130 said:


> I just want to clarify what the purpose of the iPhone apps is....I just bought both the summer and winter ones and i think they are great! What i see them being for is after meeting with a new customer/prospect (mainly residential), it gives the ability to instantly have any/all information discussed with them as well as their contact information available to email to yourself to save instead of using a piece of paper. Am I correct in the way i am seeing the use of the product? I cant imagine using it in its current state of development for a true log to fill in throughout a snowstorm....I would have sent myself 100+ emails by the time i was finished plowing.
> 
> To fill that application better I would love to see a completely new app where a complete plow list containing customers information can be added in and then checked off as work is done and possible enter in times/conditions as you go along as well. Or as the creator mentioned having a desktop HQ at some point being available, one could create their plow or even lawn mowing lists there, sync them with the phone and then pull them back off after a storm with all the information in it.
> 
> Or if one didn't have/want the desktop side of the equation, be able to simply email off a report after the storm has been completed that has all the storm information contained in it. I hope what I am saying makes sense!
> 
> Either way, for the use that I see of these two apps, I am very excited to put them into action! While it sure isn't snowing and doesnt look like it ever will, I can't imagine the grass will decide to just not grow!


How about having the app save the data and then being able to export it into a pdf format like my form. Or even a excel file with all the info in lines. So you have 20 or so on one page instead of 20 emails. Kind of like reporting.


----------



## maelawncare

So I just came across a new app for the ipad/iphone that works better than pdf expert. pdf expert ran really slow on some of the bigger pdf forms and really bugged me. Plus you cannot use dropbox with it.

PDFreader Pro works awesome. It may say reader, but it will edit the forms I made. So enjoy.


----------



## maelawncare

Soooo, after a little bit of work tonight I decided to throw my whole pdf thing out the window! And since we havent been happy with the update on the app I tried something else.

I downloaded the app, formconnect. Its $10 but it lets you make your own forms in native form on the ipad. Basically you make your own app. It works almost exactly like dakotas but you can do a LOT more with it. It saves everything within the app so you can search later for it. And you can also email or upload it to dropbox in several different formats, pdf, html, etc.

Below is a snapshot of the form I did. It only took me about an hour and has all the info and more from the pdf I made.

If you decide to buy the app, I have also added my form file that I made so you dont have to. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

I don't have an iPad but obv have the iPhone, is there something I can do to get and use the app you are using to make that form, what you are saying
Is exactly what I want!


----------



## maelawncare

Its a ipad only app. There are others like it, but that one was the easiest. I am working on another from a different app that does gps cords. This one is a lot harder to figure out though.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Eventually I'll have an iPad In the truck but with no snow really at all $$ is on the tight side! I'm looking forward to your updates


----------



## maelawncare

mcwlandscaping;1417356 said:


> Eventually I'll have an iPad In the truck but with no snow really at all $$ is on the tight side! I'm looking forward to your updates


Ok I found one for you. I even went ahead and made a quick form like all my others. Now this one will only work on the iphone, where as the other one only works on ipad. Go figure, lol.

www.doforms.com is where it's at. You have to sign up for a account through the website and then download the app. You create the form on your computer through a web browser, the ipad one I had to do it all on the ipad. This will also use GPS to take your cords that you can even open up in maps later on. Pretty sweet.

I submitted my form to public search. So just search for it under service business in the form builder, you click on open then select form from public libary. Its simply called snow.

Now that I have played with this one for a bit. I think I will use this on my iphone for the next round of plowing. Makes my ipad a brick, but whatev.

And this also works with all android and blackberry phones. So enjoy peeps.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

I got myself an account on the site but I can't figure out at all what to do with it. I don't see a search feature to find your form nor do i see a way of getting the app on my iphone either? Any advice?


----------



## maelawncare

mcwlandscaping;1417881 said:


> I got myself an account on the site but I can't figure out at all what to do with it. I don't see a search feature to find your form nor do i see a way of getting the app on my iphone either? Any advice?


You get the app through iTunes.

And to find my form, go to build forms. Then file and open. When that pops open your see a blue txt line reading "Select a from from the doForms public library". Check the service industry and search for snow.

Edit: I was told that it can take 24hrs for my form to show up. I guess they have to approve it first. Sorry.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

maelawncare;1417898 said:


> You get the app through iTunes.
> 
> And to find my form, go to build forms. Then file and open. When that pops open your see a blue txt line reading "Select a from from the doForms public library". Check the service industry and search for snow.
> 
> Edit: I was told that it can take 24hrs for my form to show up. I guess they have to approve it first. Sorry.


That makes sense! Thank you for that other information in the meantime so i'll know what to look for later on in the day when i search for it again! I'm looking forward to it! It seems like i need setup my forms on the computer first (or find yours) and then sync them to my phone afterwords...is this correct?

Thanks again!


----------



## thelettuceman

maelawncare: an app that works on an iphone will work on android and blackberry?


----------



## mcwlandscaping

thelettuceman;1418803 said:


> maelawncare: an app that works on an iphone will work on android and blackberry?


I'm sure the app itself is different to work for the android vs iPhone vs blackberry but each app will make his form work for either device...that'd be my guess


----------



## edgeair

Its a web based app. You use your choice of mobile device to access your forms from the web server (so your mobile app interprets the data from the web server as it needs to for your platform). Each device has its own app.


----------



## maelawncare

thelettuceman;1418803 said:


> maelawncare: an app that works on an iphone will work on android and blackberry?


Yes, check the respective app stores for their app.



edgeair;1418991 said:


> Its a web based app. You use your choice of mobile device to access your forms from the web server (so your mobile app interprets the data from the web server as it needs to for your platform). Each device has its own app.


Correct. One nice thing though. Once you sync the forms to your device you do not need the internet to use them. So if you only have a ipod touch you can sync the data base while at home over wifi, enter in all your information while plowing. Then sync again when you get near wifi. It saves all the forms on the device and syncs when it can.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Am I doing something wrong as I still can't get your form to show up on the doforms site at all!


----------



## maelawncare

mcwlandscaping;1419348 said:


> Am I doing something wrong as I still can't get your form to show up on the doforms site at all!


Note that all forms submitted for inclusion in the Public Forms Library must first be reviewed and approved by the doForms editorial staff. They will reject your form if it contains content they deem inappropriate. They may reject your form if they feel it is too narrow in scope or purpose. Or they may decide to make some changes to your form..

Well that explains it.


----------



## NickT

Very interested to see if this works, keep us updated guys!


----------



## firelwn82

Is there an app for the android phones? This would be a HUGE help to me. Thanks for all of the hard work put into this form. It sounds like you have helped a ton of people out. Thanks.


----------



## tclark1

wish i could change time zones on this without paying for upgrade


----------



## mcwlandscaping

maelawncare;1419538 said:


> Note that all forms submitted for inclusion in the Public Forms Library must first be reviewed and approved by the doForms editorial staff. They will reject your form if it contains content they deem inappropriate. They may reject your form if they feel it is too narrow in scope or purpose. Or they may decide to make some changes to your form..
> 
> Well that explains it.


I just sent them an email asking what was up with it and even if it was denied if there was a way to get a hold of it by request! if it does work out i'll probably spend the few bucks and get the paid version of site use but i want to make sure i like it first! Thanks again for the work you put into your form....i hope you can at least use it for your own purposes even if it isn't allowed on the public library


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Just got an email that the doforms app is now live and I checked and uploaded it to my iphone and it works! When searching for it do not check any of the boxes for the categories, just do a broad search for "snow" and it will be the only one to show up. It will not show up if you only search in the service industry section.


----------



## maelawncare

mcwlandscaping;1420583 said:


> Just got an email that the doforms app is now live and I checked and uploaded it to my iphone and it works! When searching for it do not check any of the boxes for the categories, just do a broad search for "snow" and it will be the only one to show up. It will not show up if you only search in the service industry section.


"Dear Eric Maedgen,

Thank you for contacting the doForms Support Team.

We have checked our list and found that you made your form named "Snow" to the doForms Public Library. We have accepted it to be added to the doForms Public Library. It is now available in the library. 
Please understand that there is a short delay time for our approval. Therefore, if in the future you need to share a form right away, please inform us of the form's name so that we can approve it sooner.

Should you have any other questions or problems, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Thank you for your patience,

Your doForms Support Team."

And yes there is a android app. Search for doForms. I was also told that a ipad app should be available anytime. So hopefully they come through with it.


----------



## goel

Nice, the only thing I did not see that would be nice is in the services performed to have a box for "Site Check"


----------



## maelawncare

goel;1420763 said:


> Nice, the only thing I did not see that would be nice is in the services performed to have a box for "Site Check"


I like that idea. I dont write down if I just drive by it. It would take longer to fill it out then to do the drive by.

You can add it in pretty easily though. Just edit it and make another line to the list.


----------



## RMGLawn

maelawncare;1420961 said:


> I like that idea. I dont write down if I just drive by it. It would take longer to fill it out then to do the drive by.
> 
> You can add it in pretty easily though. Just edit it and make another line to the list.


I'm liking the doform app a lot. Still working on my own. I like how to saves all the data at the end into one sheet


----------



## maelawncare

RMGLawn;1421163 said:


> I'm liking the doform app a lot. Still working on my own. I like how to saves all the data at the end into one sheet


Let me see how looks when your done.

The thing I like most about the doForm. Its completely free.


----------



## firelwn82

Can you guys try and explain what the doform app is??? I'm lost here...


----------



## thelettuceman

maelawncare: I registered at doforms and got the app for android. I could not get to your form on my tablet but could through my PC. Any idea of how to get this on my tablet. Thank you and it is lookin' good.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

RMGLawn;1421163 said:


> I'm liking the doform app a lot. Still working on my own. I like how to saves all the data at the end into one sheet


Definitely let us know when yours is done and posted in the public forum if you go that route! Certainly a neat app....after seeing the one mae did for his iPad, i am very anxious to get one now


----------



## Yaz

firelwn82;1419564 said:


> Is there an app for the android phones? This would be a HUGE help to me. Thanks for all of the hard work put into this form. It sounds like you have helped a ton of people out. Thanks.


I like the Android phone app idea.


----------



## dooleycorp

very good idea to have,being able to log everything in great job


----------



## goel

The site visit one is Always one you should be marking down. If you ever have a slip and fall and can prove all your site checks it will go a long way.


----------



## maelawncare

firelwn82;1421304 said:


> Can you guys try and explain what the doform app is??? I'm lost here...


Watch the videos and read the faqs



thelettuceman;1421433 said:


> maelawncare: I registered at doforms and got the app for android. I could not get to your form on my tablet but could through my PC. Any idea of how to get this on my tablet. Thank you and it is lookin' good.


You have to make sure you tablet is sync with your doforms account. Click on mobile units on the pc.


----------



## CSLC

How the heck do you search for a form?


----------



## dakotaskustoms

mcwlandscaping;1416130 said:


> I just want to clarify what the purpose of the iPhone apps is....I just bought both the summer and winter ones and i think they are great! What i see them being for is after meeting with a new customer/prospect (mainly residential), it gives the ability to instantly have any/all information discussed with them as well as their contact information available to email to yourself to save instead of using a piece of paper. Am I correct in the way i am seeing the use of the product? I cant imagine using it in its current state of development for a true log to fill in throughout a snowstorm....I would have sent myself 100+ emails by the time i was finished plowing.
> 
> To fill that application better I would love to see a completely new app where a complete plow list containing customers information can be added in and then checked off as work is done and possible enter in times/conditions as you go along as well. Or as the creator mentioned having a desktop HQ at some point being available, one could create their plow or even lawn mowing lists there, sync them with the phone and then pull them back off after a storm with all the information in it.
> 
> Or if one didn't have/want the desktop side of the equation, be able to simply email off a report after the storm has been completed that has all the storm information contained in it. I hope what I am saying makes sense!
> 
> Either way, for the use that I see of these two apps, I am very excited to put them into action! While it sure isn't snowing and doesnt look like it ever will, I can't imagine the grass will decide to just not grow!


First and foremost, I want to thank everyone for everyone's support, criticism and ideas. Without your support there would not be a version 2 on the brink of release. With over 900 downloads in just the last 3 months, it has been pushed to be in the top 500 apps in Productivity. For me, that is a HUGE win.

Moving on. MCWLANDSCAPING: I just wanted to touch on a few items you mentioned as I havent been on here in a while as Ive been cracking away at the code...

This whole app project started as a fun thing, mainly for me to keep track of my customers as I hate billing and used to just rely on my memory to keep track of who, what and when I plowed. We all know how that goes .. 3 days later, and another storm later, everything gets all mixed up and ...well.... billing is late, stuff gets mixed...

So, this was to help me fix the problem of keeping things straight. As I only have a half dozen customers, filling out customer info each time was not an issue.

With the HUGE growth of NorEaster, it became very clear that there was interest in a snow log, so changes needed to happen. And that has been taking place over the last 6 months. Unfortunately app development is not my full time job so it is the late and night and sometimes a weekend only thing. Which delays the process.

The online web part has been sketched out and the membership piece has been already implemented and in the final test stages. I will be asking for a few Plowsite NorEaster PRO members to help with the final test (and they will receive a full year membership FREE!)

I will wrap this up as its getting a bit long-winded, but again, EVERYONE, thank you for all the support. Even the criticism. It only makes the app better by getting feedback.

-D.Dodge


----------



## firelwn82

maelawncare;1422071 said:


> Watch the videos and read the faqs.


I did. I still don't get how to search for the snow catagory. I looked through all of the apps that are posted on there and see nothing dealing with snow at all. Mostly realestate type of stuff. I'm so lost. I'm not the techy type of person either.. Sorry If I'm asking stupid questions I would just like to give this thing a try. Thanks for any and all help in advance.


----------



## maelawncare

maelawncare;1417898 said:


> You get the app through iTunes.
> 
> And to find my form, go to build forms. Then file and open. When that pops open your see a blue txt line reading "Select a from from the doForms public library". Check the service industry and search for snow.
> 
> Edit: I was told that it can take 24hrs for my form to show up. I guess they have to approve it first. Sorry.





Cold Spring Landscapes & Construction;1422969 said:


> How the heck do you search for a form?


Same way you should search this forum.


----------



## CSLC

I can not find any way on the app or on the website that I can search a for the form!!! I am so frustrated:crying:


----------



## maelawncare

Cold Spring Landscapes & Construction;1423406 said:


> I can not find any way on the app or on the website that I can search a for the form!!! I am so frustrated:crying:


How about you read the instructions. Did you try that?


----------



## CSLC

Yes and can't find anything


----------



## goel

its hard to find. but here is how i did it on the COMPUTER

created account

logged in 

clicked on "mydoforms"

clicked on "build forms"

clicked on "file" (middle right/center of the page) (by options, preview, help)

clicked on "open"

it lists "asset tracking, auto expense travel report, and so on - BUT below that in BLUE small letters it has "select a form from the do form public library"

type "Snow" in the search box

tada, it arrives


----------



## KnowWhereBetter

*For those that do better with pictures:*

1. Create an account (using computer)

2. Log in

3. Build Forms > File > Open









4.Open public library search dialog (blue text at the bottom of dialog)

5. Key in form name, language, and click Search









6. Select the form from the list and click Open









7. Make any changes to the form, then select File > Save Form as *published*


----------



## CSLC

WOW, Guys thanks!!! I may be tech advanced but def not in the computer world. THANKS!!!


----------



## maelawncare

goel;1424256 said:


> its hard to find. but here is how i did it on the COMPUTER
> 
> created account
> 
> logged in
> 
> clicked on "mydoforms"
> 
> clicked on "build forms"
> 
> clicked on "file" (middle right/center of the page) (by options, preview, help)
> 
> clicked on "open"
> 
> it lists "asset tracking, auto expense travel report, and so on - BUT below that in BLUE small letters it has "select a form from the do form public library"
> 
> type "Snow" in the search box
> 
> tada, it arrives


Thats how I worded it, just with more spaces. lol. They also have a few videos you can watch. I recommend watching them if you are having troubles.

Glad someone posted pictures.

BTW the ipad app is live in the app store now. So if you want to have it on there instead of iphone you can.


----------



## firelwn82

Good words folks. I uninstalled the app and re-installed it and all is flawless now. A couple of questions though. When you put the name in can you save the names somewhere so you don't have to type them in every time? Also when you send the form where does it go? I did a couple of test forms and sent one of them but its not in my in box yet?


----------



## SnowGuy73

Mae, awesome forms great work!

I'd love to try the Andriod app but I have a hard enough time making my battery last all day on my phone, I don't need anything else running on there.


----------



## firelwn82

SnowGuy73;1425723 said:


> I don't need anything else running on there.


This app doesn't stay running. It wont make a bit of differance with your battery.


----------



## SnowGuy73

firelwn82;1425733 said:


> This app doesn't stay running. It wont make a bit of differance with your battery.


The display is what eats most of your battery life up, I'm assuming I would need the dispaly on to use the app....


----------



## maelawncare

SnowGuy73;1425764 said:


> The display is what eats most of your battery life up, I'm assuming I would need the dispaly on to use the app....


If you are using it on your routes, plug your phone in. A car charger is only $10.


----------



## maelawncare

firelwn82;1425645 said:


> Good words folks. I uninstalled the app and re-installed it and all is flawless now. A couple of questions though. When you put the name in can you save the names somewhere so you don't have to type them in every time? Also when you send the form where does it go? I did a couple of test forms and sent one of them but its not in my in box yet?


It syncs back with the doForms website. You have to go there to email or print it if you want a hard copy.


----------



## NickT

Does it work with blackberry?


----------



## thelettuceman

KnowWhereBetter: Thank You ... Now it is working!


----------



## KnowWhereBetter

Your welcome theLettuceMan, glad to help.

If you are interested in other Android applications for the snow managment industry we offer a couple at www.andsnow.com


----------



## firelwn82

maelawncare;1426054 said:


> It syncs back with the doForms website. You have to go there to email or print it if you want a hard copy.


oooooooooooo..... Alright. Thats always good to know ay... Thanks for the help.


----------



## maelawncare

firelwn82;1426989 said:


> oooooooooooo..... Alright. Thats always good to know ay... Thanks for the help.


No problem.

Now the question from here is. Where do we go from here. What can we do to make this better. 

Here is what I wish I could have. I use service autopilot for routing during the mowing season. I wish this app synced with that and put in the prices automatically for invoicing in quickbooks.

Like you set up the pricing for the services for each customer and then when you used the app on your phone it added it to the route list in SA. That way I wouldnt have to manual input invoices at the end of a storm. I would much rather have the info that these forms give us, for safety/record purposes, but I wish it was more streamlined.


----------



## NickT

Hey mae, downloaded your form last night, I just need to get an SD card for my phone now so I have it mobile. Looking forward to using it


----------



## Deut2210a

*great doform software*

Thanks Mae for getting me started.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

dakotaskustoms;1423228 said:


> -D.Dodge


Is there a way to save your customer list on the mowing application. or do we need to add them everytime we want to use the program?


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

Thats a pretty nice detailed log you made there, I like it!


----------



## dakotaskustoms

THEGOLDPRO;1438068 said:


> Is there a way to save your customer list on the mowing application. or do we need to add them everytime we want to use the program?


Its being implemented on the winter version first ... then will be merged into the summer.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

dakotaskustoms;1439437 said:


> Its being implemented on the winter version first ... then will be merged into the summer.


Whats the estimated time of completion on that? i just downloaded the summer version the other day. Spring is coming fast.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Ill have a better idea after this weekend. Ive got two days to hopefully wrap it up and submit the update to apple for approval.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

oh sweet. thanks man.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Finally! Just waiting on Apple's approval now. Ability to add customers, address, phone, and $Rate. Sorts by Last Name by default, but can sort by address as well (Which groups like towns together first, then sorts that list alphabetically by road name)

When out in the field and at a customers, just click the Book icon and the entire list will be available for you to tap on the name and it fills in all the info for you.

I wanted to get this out asap and has been a month longer than expected, but only due to trying to simultaneously prep the app for the ability to sync online to a desktop management software part.

Please NOTE: the storing of customer data is ONLY available in the paid version. 
The FREE version WILL NOT be getting this update. So for $0.99, you cant go wrong.

Get the iTunes Link HERE


----------



## NickT

Is there a blackberry version?


----------



## dakotaskustoms

NickT;1443877 said:


> Is there a blackberry version?


There is not .... yet.

Im scrambling to get the Android version done first. Then on to BlackBerry and Windows.

It is in the plan. Just not sure when.


----------



## Premierplowing

will it generate a report once completed? ETA for android? How about windows mobile?


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Premierplowing;1443963 said:


> will it generate a report once completed? ETA for android? How about windows mobile?


It creates an email with the list of info that you had enetered:









ETA: Android ... Month??
ETA: Windows Mobile: TBD

As each platform has a separate language and device specific functions, I can only reuse part of the same code for each. Its not a one code works for all, unfortunately.


----------



## firelwn82

Thats perfect. Will the android system automaticly update if you have it setup that way or is this going to be an entierly different system? Thanks for all of the hard work your putting into this. This will help out a ton.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

firelwn82;1444330 said:


> Thats perfect. Will the android system automaticly update if you have it setup that way or is this going to be an entierly different system? Thanks for all of the hard work your putting into this. This will help out a ton.


Automatically update in what way?

Here is the grand plan and how I envision it..

One app, however two way to go about it with data.
1) Everything stays locally on the phone. 1 User, 1 Customer List
2) Desktop version (Web Enabled) will have a full Invoicing backend. Customer List is entered from here. Then the mobile phones (any platform running NorEaster) will be able to sync the customer list, enter storm details and which customers you have plowed. It all will be synced online so the boss/office person/manager can do the invoiceing/billing at the end of the storm. Great for the business that have multiple drivers/crews out there plowing.

That answer your question?

-DDodge


----------



## firelwn82

No. I'm asking when you make changes to the program will it automatically update like other apps do? You did clear up some other questions though.. Thumbs Up


----------



## dakotaskustoms

ah... yes, it will update like any other app as updates are made.

Glad it cleared things up for you though!

-D


----------



## BC Handyman

*Great news Dakota!! *
Cant wait, now with the customer info saved it will make it usefull for me. Hopefully it happens to the summer version aswell very soon. I want to know more about your desktop version. I did just buy and setup quickbooks pro so I'm not sure if I'd need/want more then the summer & winter apps.

*maelawncare:*
I'm thinking I should look into an app that i can in a sense copy/digitalize my existing snow log with all the fields it currantly has. I have an iPhone so, is doform what I want to get? I like the screenshot of the form you made but I would need to make one custom to me. I see they will do it for me for hundreds of dollars, but I'm not going to do that. Any input is appreciated


----------



## NickT

JGD Handyman;1449639 said:


> *Great news Dakota!! *
> Cant wait, now with the customer info saved it will make it usefull for me. Hopefully it happens to the summer version aswell very soon. I want to know more about your desktop version. I did just buy and setup quickbooks pro so I'm not sure if I'd need/want more then the summer & winter apps.
> 
> *maelawncare:*
> I'm thinking I should look into an app that i can in a sense copy/digitalize my existing snow log with all the fields it currantly has. I have an iPhone so, is doform what I want to get? I like the screenshot of the form you made but I would need to make one custom to me. I see they will do it for me for hundreds of dollars, but I'm not going to do that. Any input is appreciated


JGD I signed up on the doforms website,and all you do is pull up his form and customize it or make up an entirely new form


----------



## BC Handyman

NickT;1449831 said:


> JGD I signed up on the doforms website,and all you do is pull up his form and customize it or make up an entirely new form


Thanks Nick, I signed up for it got most of my log made & published a copy, I say most because in my public copy I forgot to add an "area's serviced" list with driveway,parking lot,sidewalk,deck,walkway,mailbox,garbage area ect.

I named mine "Snow log" in the public forms. I gotta say I like it alot! It's not as good,clean & slick looking as Dakota's "nor'easter" but for a snow log I need alot more info then for a mowing log. I think I'll use Dakota's summer app & doforms for my snow log.... for now anyway.

I hope the Nor'easter summer app update with customers info is ready before mowing starts.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

JGD Handyman;1450980 said:


> ...
> 
> I hope the Nor'easter summer app update with customers info is ready before mowing starts.


Yes, That will be updated with the ability to save customer info as well.

-D


----------



## BC Handyman

1 Thing I like about doforms is you can make 50 logs, with each saved within your device, so when you get home/office you can send them all at 1 time, or when you have wifi. 

I think this ability to save multiple entries then send,at a later time is the way to go. I would like your apps to do this Dakota. I dont want to P you off Dakota, I can only imagine how hard this is to create, but I want to see you have the best app out there.


----------



## maelawncare

JGD Handyman;1452185 said:


> 1 Thing I like about doforms is you can make 50 logs, with each saved within your device, so when you get home/office you can send them all at 1 time, or when you have wifi.
> 
> I think this ability to save multiple entries then send,at a later time is the way to go. I would like your apps to do this Dakota. I dont want to P you off Dakota, I can only imagine how hard this is to create, but I want to see you have the best app out there.


Yes I like that. Plus you can go back and look at that log if you forget when you serviced it.

Another plus is tracking the info on their website when you get back to the office.


----------



## NickT

I plan on trying it I just need to get an SD card for my phone


----------



## maelawncare

Why do you need a sd card for your phone? These dont store on your phone.


----------



## NickT

I downloaded the app, tried to run it and it said insert sd card. I'm thinking maybe for more memory? I have a blackberry curve. Am I missing something?
Edit: actually it says sd card not available ,when I try to run the app


----------



## maelawncare

NickT;1452415 said:


> I downloaded the app, tried to run it and it said insert sd card. I'm thinking maybe for more memory? I have a blackberry curve. Am I missing something?
> Edit: actually it says sd card not available ,when I try to run the app


Try saving it to the phones memory instead of SD. That might work.


----------



## Grassman09

Thought this was not available for blackberry yet? And I dont think you can run apple apps on Rims phones. lol


----------



## dakotaskustoms

JGD Handyman;1452185 said:


> 1 Thing I like about doforms is you can make 50 logs, with each saved within your device, so when you get home/office you can send them all at 1 time, or when you have wifi.
> 
> I think this ability to save multiple entries then send,at a later time is the way to go. I would like your apps to do this Dakota. I dont want to P you off Dakota, I can only imagine how hard this is to create, but I want to see you have the best app out there.


No worries at all Handyman .. I openly welcome suggestions and comments, good and bad. Its what makes apps better.

I have been toying with the idea of being able to send a "batch" of them at once ... I just havent figured out a streamlined way to go about it. Plus, with working on the online desktop part of it all, it will eliminate the need. In no signal is present, it will just hold the data in que and sync when an active connection is present.

The update is still in que with Apple ... so no customer data yet. waiting patiently for them to approve ...

-Dakota


----------



## BC Handyman

WOW where is your update Dakota? Still hasn't shown up in updates. Been waiting weeks. lol It missed the last of the season. Hope I get to try it this winter. Oh well Summer app update close to ready? Cant wait to use/try.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Im waiting too ... the summer is ready to go as soon as they approve the winter. Want to make sure they, Apple, are good with it before I released the summer update.

Not sure what the holdup is. Status still shows: "Waiting for Review" 

Grrrr....


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Update approved and ready for sale/update.

http://bit.ly/ness_dl


----------



## BC Handyman

Sweet, got it. Soooo much more usefull now, hopefully summer app is soon. I plan on using that 1 everyday. Snow log I have to have alot more info to keep insurance happy. Summer app should be great! Thanks Dakota!!


----------



## Greenmtboy

Why does null show up in front of the name and address? How do you edit a costumer after you save it?


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Greenmtboy;1465841 said:


> Why does null show up in front of the name and address? How do you edit a costumer after you save it?


Because it was expecting first and last name to be inputed, hence the * in the field.

Just swipe to delete and add it again. There were some issues with the "editing" part so I omitted it to get it updated. I have it fixed in the summer version and will update the winter later on.


----------



## Greenmtboy

dakotaskustoms;1465859 said:


> Because it was expecting first and last name to be inputed, hence the * in the field.
> 
> Just swipe to delete and add it again. There were some issues with the "editing" part so I omitted it to get it updated. I have it fixed in the summer version and will update the winter later on.


Thank you. This is going to be a great tool!


----------



## dakotaskustoms

BC Handyman;1465819 said:


> Sweet, got it. Soooo much more usefull now, hopefully summer app is soon. I plan on using that 1 everyday. Snow log I have to have alot more info to keep insurance happy. Summer app should be great! Thanks Dakota!!


Thanks! I have the summer done, however just holding off for the week before submitting it to get the GPS location part working smoothly.

Quick Demo Video


----------



## dakotaskustoms

For all you Android-ers ...

NESS Summer coming soon!


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Summer Version Updated and available for download.

Customer Data, like the winter snow version, has been fixed.

iTunes Link


----------



## BC Handyman

dakotaskustoms;1475512 said:


> Summer Version Updated and available for download.
> 
> Customer Data, like the winter snow version, has been fixed.
> 
> iTunes Link


SWEET I got the update, cant wait to set it up, should be a valuable tool, great update Dakota! Thumbs Up


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER

Love it! especially the "hell froze over" . Thanks for sharing!


----------



## underESTIMATED

By far....one of the BEST informational threads I've read on here in a long time.

::::bows:::::


----------



## thelettuceman

dakotaskustoms;1381249 said:


> The version that im in the process of finishing will be universal... for iPhone and iPad.
> 
> and yes... Android too ( I know, I know.... taking a bit too long to get this part released ... but progress is being made, I promise.)


Is there an Android version yet ... or did I miss it in the App Store?


----------



## Triple L

Any idea when a blackberry version will be available?


----------



## Greenmtboy

dakotaskustoms, is there a fix for the screen when your on the customer page? When the number key pad is up the screen doesn't not scroll up enough to see the Rate: $.

Thanks


----------



## Snow Commandor

dakotaskustoms;1465929 said:


> For all you Android-ers
> 
> NESS Summer coming soon!


Hey Dakota. How can I download a copy of the summer version for my android device?


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Android and blackberry never got finished this summer. Has not dropped off the plate, just on hold. Not the news I'm sure you were hoping for, but its where in at. 

iPhone version ... The scroll location has been noted, I'll make it is addressed in the next update. 

I will be taking 3 Beta Testers of the full blown version here. At present, the iPhone version does not sync with online web customers. But it will. The web version is being tightened up and little stuff taken care of. It ended up being a huge undertaking that I was not prepared for. With both time and financially. I'm still probably 40 to 70 solid hours away from being ready from testing. 

So in short, NorEaster is still in the works. We will get there. 

-Dakota


----------



## sledneck24x

Will you be developing an iPad version?


----------



## Mike Nelson

Any updates or feedback?
I am thinking about using NESS this winter season.


----------



## ultimatelawns

Mae this is awesome. Is would be willing to pay extra so that 3 other devices that my employees use so that they can use the same customer data that I input into one device. How do I go about that?


----------



## vmurray

Sounds interesting but not enough info available.

For example, to the question above, does/can the customer data be imported from my contacts list or does every client have to be input manually? Most of my snow customers are pull-throughs from my summer business so I already have most of what I'll need for snow for them.

What all is tracked? For example, are there screen shots of the Customer, Plow and Sanding Details?

I have a sample log provided by my insurance company and they look for the following details to be tracked:

Date
Time Start/Stop
Weather Conditions
Service Type (specifically like Shovel, Plow, Blower, Sand, Salt...)
Service Location(s) (drive, walk, Stairs, etc...)
Person Performing (name I guess but I can see folks with multiple equipment/types to be able to track that)
Comments

I suspect some folks would want to track additional Conditions info like temps etc...? Maybe?

Anyway, if some one has some specific feedback I'd be interested as well. Tks!

Finally, I was surprised that this app hasn't been updated since March. I would suspect that many users would provide feedback near close of season and improvements/changes would be implemented during the off season and releases to be made prior to start of next season (like, weeks ago?)

.


----------



## Mike Nelson

Vmurray, I would suspect that Dakota will send you a private message to learn more about it.

I had a chance to speak with him last week and this sure does a lot for the price!


----------



## vmurray

That would be good, love to know more about it. Price isn't an issue - though I didn't even look at that when I reviewed the app info/data on itunes... I'll worry about that once I see if it can help me.

I've read somewhere here that it was 10 bucks, somewhere else here that it was 1 buck.

I have very few tools in my possession that cost under 10 bucks.... and that's what this would be, just another tool. But I need to know the tool does the job and that's where I'm falling short here atm. Thanks for the heads up.

.


----------



## beanz27

Is there any ETA for an Android compatible app? Don't wanna keep bugging you...


----------



## Ropinghorns

I love this snow service log. Thanks for sharing it with us Okies.


----------



## NorEasterSS

NorEaster New Feature:: We just added in a mapping feature that will plot all your properties on the map and give a distance away.
You can find it Under Property Map once you log in.

http://noreasterss.com


----------



## lfaulstick

this looks awesome...is the android version going to be out soon?


----------



## Clover Leaf

maelawncare said:


> Seems like a lot of people are very protective of their snow logs. So i thought i would be nice and share one I just got done with. Its not perfect, but I ran out ideas. So if you have any to make it better let me know.
> 
> It is a static pdf. Which means you can either print it to use with a pen. Or if you have a laptop/netbook in your truck just fill it out as you go. The dates do fill themselves in automatically.
> 
> Now if only I can figure out a way to get this to work on my ipad


That's awesome , can we use it? I f not I completely understand.


----------



## Defcon 5

Clover Leaf said:


> That's awesome , can we use it? I f not I completely understand.


That was 3 years ago...If that gentleman was smart...He would be a computer programmer and not a Snow Monkey by now


----------



## Mr.Markus

Defcon 5 said:


> That was 3 years ago...If that gentleman was smart...He would be a computer programmer and not a Snow Monkey by now


We can only dream about the ones that got out...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mr.Markus said:


> We can only dream about the ones that got out...


Lmao....Thats what keeps hope alive


----------



## Mr.Markus

Are their any new advances here. An app that melds with weather satelite and gps tracking would be awesome.
I was talking with a trucker friend about routing, he said there are some amazing things available quite cheap.

https://www.randmcnally.com/connected-vehicle
Google tracking has been interesting for sure with my android auto in the GM. I havent quite figured out how to present/plan it as a route, it just shows me where Ive been.
Trying to streamline this as much as possible. I have a new handwritting style that even I can't read.


----------

